# IQChamp.de



## knutderbör (19 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie die hier : 

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermeintliche-gratisdienste-abofallen/44806-i-q-c-h-a-m-p.html

Wie sehen das die Profis ? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

würde eine Antwort nicht suggerieren, dass bei netzwelt.de keine Profis posten?
bist Du etwa anderer Auffassung als die, die dort geantwortet haben? Warum?


----------



## knutderbör (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

doch, doch! Nur ich wollte nur mal eine andere Meinung hören.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

[zur Sicherheit: *IRONIE*]Wieviel zahlst Du?[/Ironie]


----------



## knutderbör (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

Wieso Ironie ?

Ich muß 30 Euro zahlen (wie auf der Rechnung und auf der Seite zu sehen) :unzufrieden:


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

was war denn dein Ergebnis?
war es >100?
(ernsthafte Frage!)


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



knutderbör schrieb:


> doch, doch! Nur ich wollte nur mal eine andere Meinung hören.


Die kannst du gerne hören. Nämlich dass man uns hier nicht für blöd verkaufen kann. Eroflips gibt es überall. Seit neuesten posten sie sogar hier. Du verstehst mich sicher. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



knutderbör schrieb:


> Ich muß 30 Euro zahlen (wie auf der Rechnung und auf der Seite zu sehen) :unzufrieden:


warum?  ich kann weder auf der ersten noch auf der zweiten (Registrierungsseite) die 
Preisangabe sehen, die bei Netzwelt gepostet wurde
man scheint dort etwas naiv zu sein

PS: eben als Screenshots gesichert, damit es keine dümmlichen Debatten gibt


----------



## dvill (19 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



knutderbör schrieb:


> ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie die hier :


Ehrlich gesagt, ich verstehe das Problem im Netzwelt-Forum nicht. Wie man dazu ein ähnliches haben kann, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Was ist denn das Problem?


----------



## pittiplatsch72 (20 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich verstehe das Problem im Netzwelt-Forum nicht. Wie man dazu ein ähnliches haben kann, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Was ist denn das Problem?



:roll: Ein richtiges Problem scheint es nicht zu sein - nur einige User haben im netzwelt-Forum noch nicht verstanden, dass Streitereien bitte ausserhalb der Threads [Verbraucherschutz] auszutragen sind!

Was die Diskussion über die Gestaltung der Seiten [Startseite/Home, Seite 1, 2 oder 3 (Schritt 2 von 2 der Registrierung)] angeht, so hoffe ich, dass diese ausgestanden ist.

Zum eigentlichen Problem bleibt wohl nur zu bemerken - wieder ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst, der nicht hält was er verspricht und zudem mit 30.00 Euro nicht sein Geld wert sein sollte.


----------



## Penelope Poe (20 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> warum?  ich kann weder auf der ersten noch auf der zweiten (Registrierungsseite) die
> Preisangabe sehen, die bei Netzwelt gepostet wurde
> man scheint dort etwas naiv zu sein



Sehr lustig  
Was kosten die Postings hier eigentlich? Ich find hier auch nix


----------



## sascha (20 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

Man scheint tatsächlich aktuell eine Art Propaganda-Offensive zu starten. Im augsblog habe ich seit gestern bestimmt sechs oder sieben Postings von "Opfern" gelöscht, die "aus Angst vor einem Schufa-Eintrag", weil "der Preis ja doch zu sehen war" oder "wegen drohender Klagen" von "erfolgreichen Inkassofirmen" plötzlich doch die Vertragsfallen bezahlen wollen...


----------



## technofreak (20 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Man scheint tatsächlich aktuell eine Art Propaganda-Offensive zu starten.


So sieht es aus.  Dummerweise haben  die Knaben nicht ganz begriffen, dass dieses
 Forum mit solchen Lockenten  schon seit Dialerzeiten Erfahrung hat. Wecker auf halb sechs 
 stellen, vielleicht wird es dann was ...


----------



## dvill (20 März 2007)

*AW: IQChamp.de*

Meine Nachfrage zum Problem sollte die Gelegenheit zur Aufklärung geben. Die gibt es auch, weil keine Antwort auch eine ist.

Der verlinkte Beitrag enthält die Darstellung, dass jemand das Urteil "AG München (vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C 23695/06)" kennt und damit über Abonepp Bescheid weiß.

Dieser jemand findet ein Angebot und eine Preisangabe und startet das Angebot. So weit, so gut.

Er wundert sich plötzlich aber über die Rechnung. Das ist Unsinn. Das schreibt kein Betroffener. Das Posting ist "taktisch" zu verstehen.

In meinem Verständnis geht es darum, in Verbraucherforen einige Angebote als scheinbar wasserdicht für die Anbieter erscheinen zu lassen. Viele kommen hier her, um Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Wer die Erfahrung findet, dass andere scheinbar gezwungenermaßen gezahlt haben, zahlt dann eventuell auch. Dadurch profitiert der Anbieter durch die gesteigerte Zahlungsbereitschaft.

Bei der Dialerei zielte der Kampf um die Ausbeute auf die Haltezeit und die Auszahlungsquote für den Werbedrücker, beim Abonepp muss die Drohkulisse für Zahlungsunwillige eindrucksvoll gestaltet werden.

Mit derart plumpen Seifenblasen wird hier kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen sein.


----------

